# Fat Nickname - what was yours?



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2006)

This subject came up on another thread and I thought it deserved one of its own.

Kids can be so cruel, and maybe this is too painful to bring up but...

Did you have a fat nickname when you were a child? Did they twist your name into something fat related and mean?

Or just call you something that was mean, like a cartoon character?

Lucky me, I had both.

My maiden name was Hertz, so I got "Hertz Rent-A-Truck" 

And they loved to call me "Sidney - _crazy elephant_" (it was a cartoon character, and they always called him "Crazy Elephant". sigh.)

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 10, 2006)

As I shared on the other thread. 

My name is Bern-a-dette
My nick was Burn a-fat. 

Hipaellaape. 

Hippo elephant ape. ????? Don't ask me they made it up.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 10, 2006)

"Bones." Even post-Twiggy skinny kids got ribbed. I imagine it's different now.

As am I.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you get insane doubletakes if/when people who knew you THEN see you NOW?

I don't think I had any specific nicks beyond 'ugly' or 'fatso' or whatever. I mean, my name wasn't Mulva or anything.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do you get insane doubletakes if/when people who knew you THEN see you NOW?


My high school reunion was straight out of a WG story plotline.


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2006)

So many!

*Faffy* - Fat & Cathy combined -- that one my sister used a lot. I only recently broke her of the habit.

*Tank *- My oldest brother used that one after being in the military. I was probably 7 or so when he used it regularly.

*Boobie Lady* - an evil fat girl used to call me that in 2nd grade. I don't think she stopped until 5th grade or so.

*Hungry Hungry Hippo* -- got called that a few times by a kid on the school bus. I scratched his face with my ultra sharp claws and he stopped. Ga figure.

I'm positive there are others. Oh, wait..."fat ass", "fatso", etc, but they're not very unique. 

Oh, and 'cuz my maiden name was "Nordling", I got "Nerdling" quite a bit too.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I'm skinny, so it doesn't really apply to me, but I was called Howie at work for a while. The story isn't too long but it's still quite stupid.


----------



## jamie (Mar 10, 2006)

My mom called me "bubble-butt" right up until the time she passed away. 

Not so many names at school... but when I moved to the county school this one boy who was the janitor's kid made my life hell. After a few years, I realized I was an easy deflect-to target, because he had his own issues. I can't remember everything said, but the most traumatic then, and humorous now is when he started singing (to the tune of MJ's "Man in the Mirror) - "I'm looking at the fat woman in the bus, I'm asking her to make a channnge."


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2006)

The ones I remember (I blocked out most of my childhood) - 

Fat Albertina
The Big Apple
Momma Cass
(I'm tellin ya I blocked it good I can't think of anymore)

My family liked to call me - Thumper. I hate that name.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

jamie said:


> My mom called me "bubble-butt" right up until the time she passed away.
> 
> Not so many names at school... but when I moved to the county school this one boy who was the janitor's kid made my life hell. After a few years, I realized I was an easy deflect-to target, because he had his own issues. I can't remember everything said, but the most traumatic then, and humorous now is when he started singing (to the tune of MJ's "Man in the Mirror) - "I'm looking at the fat woman in the bus, I'm asking her to make a channnge."


Ok, I'm laughing at this. Do you think that's horribly insensitive of me, Jamie? It probably is. And I'm not laughing that you were mocked, but more like...just picturing this scene. Some dorky kid singing a mean song, and using an MJ song to model it on, and...I mean, it's just funny. It's horribly, darkly, dorkily funny, all around.

But just so that you don't feel naked and mocked for telling your tale, I'll tell one of mine: I was best friends with a kid for many years in school. I was a bit mroe social and outgoing and I think he got picked on more than me. Anyway, we were inseparable until one day when we had some tiff, I guess, and he started an 'Anti-Jennifer-[my last name]' club with a few of the kids in class who didn't like me already! I mean, dude had membership cards made up and everything! Their activities consisted of meetings during which they'd talk, out loud, about everything wrong with me! Talk about being ostracized, and by a nerdlinger who didn't have many friends before convening the club, to boot!

I think I convened an Anti Michael XYZ club a while later, in HIS honor. That learned him good!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmmm...I think I've repressed my nicknames but I do remember this one my sister called me:

Celisa the piece of the pepperoni pizza (because "Celisa" and "pizza" sort of rhyme). 

My sister and I also made up this little ditty for around Christmas time (some of you might remember this from a Christmas song). We put my name in place of "and the geese is getting fat." It fits perfectly.

"Christmas is coming and Celisa's getting fat, please put a penny in the old man's hat"

At the local pool, I remember kids calling me "Tidal Wave." 

I also remember being called the following names (yeah they are coming back now):

thunder thighs, buffalo butt, tub o' lard, earthquake...

I can't remember anymore now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 10, 2006)

I was pretty fortunate not to have been tormented about my size too much, but a few highlights of my old schoolchums' limited creativity include:

Fat Girl - Throughout my elementary school years a kid named Tony S. addressed me with "Hey _Fat_ Girl" when there was no teacher around. I think he made me cry more than once. He threw a basketball at my head or something one of those times. (He was probably secretly in love with me.. hehe.)

Chubs or some variation of chubs or chunky- Skipper T. and Tom F. called me this quite often through elementary school. One of them also came up with "Fat Diaper Ass" as my last name rhymes with diaper. I believe they also called me "Hungry Hungry Hippo" (said "Hippooooooooo" like the commercial). I felt some justice was served last year when a grown and quite tubby Skipper arrived at my office to courier a package for us. It pleased me (in an admittedly evil way) to see him experiencing life as a fat person himself.

Oh and when the Fat Boys came out with the human beat-box thing in the 80's, walking down the hall in high school seemed to inspire some kids to break out with their own rendition. That sound still makes my heart sink to this day. It's an auto-response that's just silly at this point, but I noticed recently it still happens.

All in all, I didn't have it too bad. There was a girl who was clearly smaller than me that received real torment from our peers. She was "different" and the bullies ate her alive. She ended up transferring to a different high school and I heard from my mom who was friends with her mom that she lost weight, gained a huge amount of self-esteem and began working as a model. I was really happy for her.


----------



## TNT (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the memories. 

I was called Tuna, and that quickly went to Two Ton Tuna.

Do you remember that song? Fatty fatty 2x4 couldn't get through the bathroom door.... Ironicly, they are a challenge *giggle*

My last name is packer... Oh she can PACK the food in. Not that I think about it, kids are just plain stupid... that is not creative at all.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh boy... i could be here for DAYS listing all my fat nicknames lol. But i think the one i got most often was jolly green giant... i'm also pretty tall so that fits, i guess. It also isnt so great when your last name ends with the word ham (sucks to be fat AND german)... way to many nicknames have arose from that. I got called tons of things, but usually it was just some random name and not something that everyone knew and called me, except for jolly green giant. I just laugh at it now lol


----------



## Zoom (Mar 10, 2006)

I never had a fat nickname, since I was never fat (slightly pudgy now, but no nickname yet!)

However, I was called "Chink" a couple of times in school, which is strange because I'm Caucasian.

In high school, I insisted people call me "Straitjacket", thus short-circuiting anyone's plans of calling me hurtful things.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm feeling a little let down by my schoolday peers. I never, ever had a nickname that had to do with my fat. Sure, they called me fat sometimes, but never a catchy nickname, and certainly never a SONG. They were more likely to pick on me because of my red hair and freckles (Carrot-top, etc., which would have bothered me much more had that asinine comedian been around back then). We were supposed to be one of the smartest schools in the state, too, and not one person came up with an original nickname for me? 

Pfffft. 


P.S. Have to admit, I laughed at Laura's story about the guy signing the MJ song, too - as Jes said, it's just so jam-packed with pathos and ridiculousness....you kinda have to laugh or cry at the guy.


----------



## Josie and the Wabbits (Mar 10, 2006)

What heppened? You have my interest!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 10, 2006)

Cat said:


> *Faffy* - Fat & Cathy combined -- that one my sister used a lot. I only recently broke her of the habit.



That's actually a cute word, if you look at it with an open mind. Good name for a Cat... (no pun intended... then again, I did capitolize it, didn't I?).

I was called Big Bertha, by a friend at school in 8th grade, for two reasons. One, Hurricane Bertha just came through or close to Florida (don't remember it much), and our English teacher had us doing a project on Nature, and our subject was "Hurricanes"... and I chose Bertha.
Also, because I was bigger (not necessarily fatter, just, taller and fatter) than him, and I overpowered him.
My English teacher (8th grade again, by the way) was a well-sized woman.
I would _guestimate_ her at about 600 pounds back then. I haven't seen her recently.

*shrugs*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, in high school during the annual "powder puff" football game, I became known as "Buffalo Brewer" (Maiden name was Brewer) whenever I tackled someone.... it was announced over the loudspeaker and the abbreviated "Buffy" nickname stuck. Not such a bad one, really.

Nowadays, my favorite nephew calls me "Aunt Big!"

Don't mind that one either!
Am I a bit demented or just "jolly?"
Hugs,
Buffy Kara


----------



## jamie (Mar 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. Have to admit, I laughed at Laura's story about the guy signing the MJ song, too - as Jes said, it's just so jam-packed with pathos and ridiculousness....you kinda have to laugh or cry at the guy.



Carrie! Don't be stealing my middle school trauma and giving it to someone else.

I laugh about it now all the time. It makes for a good "those were the days" stories. I was pretty lucky and high school was pretty smooth. My nickname was awful, if not fat-related. Everyone either called me Jamestown. Ugh, I still cringe when I hear it mentioned on the History Channel.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2006)

Chunky - my grandfather
Fattie - the unimaginative kids in my neigborhood
Haystack Calhoun - my mother
Bruiser Brody - my friend Zack


----------



## Carrie (Mar 10, 2006)

jamie said:


> Carrie! Don't be stealing my middle school trauma and giving it to someone else.
> 
> I laugh about it now all the time. It makes for a good "those were the days" stories. I was pretty lucky and high school was pretty smooth. My nickname was awful, if not fat-related. Everyone either called me Jamestown. Ugh, I still cringe when I hear it mentioned on the History Channel.



Oops! Sorry, sweetpea - my brain is so frazzled and exhausted right now that you're lucky I didn't try to pass it off as *my* story.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 10, 2006)

I remember a boy getting swats for calling me big apple in the first grade..by middle school I was river horse..we had it in a sentence for english one day and once they realized it meant hippo..well..it was relentless...

in highschool.the name calling stopped for the most part..at least too my face..i guess after 9-12 years with me they were used to it by then


----------



## Ash (Mar 10, 2006)

Typically Smashley or Smash-me. Ah, how clever they were.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was called "Nanny, Nanny with the big fat fanny" by a kid named Larry all through elementary school. He finally stopped when I called him "Larry, Larry the ugly gay fairy." Not very nice of me but as the shy girl who always got picked on I felt very proud of myself. 

Here is my list of fat nicknames:
1. Nanny, Nanny with the big fat fanny
2. Butterball (by my grandfather who only stopped after my aunt yelled at him for making me cry)
3. Tub of lard 
4. "Beep! Beep! Beep!" (You know, the should a big truck makes when backing up...OK that one was pretty funny lol)

So, that's my list. Ahhh the memories.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2006)

I was very skinny as a child, but I had bright red hair. So I got stuck with the nicknames "Howdy Doody" and "Bozo".


----------



## Maryfran (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny, mine was also Bones or Boney. Stupid name really, but it didn't last too long. Ther person that called me that constantly eventually came on to me and we had sex a few times. He never called me Bones after that but constantly called me to have sex!!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 10, 2006)

Nobody ever really gave me a fat nickname. I was actually on good terms with most people. I think everybody else was either scared of me or just didn't care.


----------



## ellyn (Mar 11, 2006)

I believe it was in second grade, someone started with 'Cow'. For years I got MOO, when I would walk by, references to 'chewing my cud' as I ate my lunch, etc.

I wasn't the largest in my class, but I also had red hair, which for some reason makes one stand out and invite further ridicule. It did hurt, but I think I held up to it well. My mother had a killer sense of humor, and often came up with funny retorts for me that I used to good effect, to get revenge laughs on my tormentors. 

By highschool, the teasing had faded away.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 11, 2006)

Interesting thread. I know how cruel kids can be, and they often aren't even aware of it. Incidentally, know that it's not only fat kids that get bedecked with cruel nicknames. Almost anything out of the ordinary will do.

That said, interestingly enough, a lot of those nicknames can be oddly attractive as well. To FAs anyway. I recall that a chunky girl in my class was not only verbally abused by the other kids, there even was a teacher who constantly referred to her weight and routinely called her The Avalanche. That seems unthinkable now, but it happened. 

Me, I thought she was awfully cute and quite attractive. And the fact that the teacher likened her to an avalanche sort of sounded attractive to me. Years later she became the first girl I ever kissed and we ended up going out for several years.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 11, 2006)

Indeed. One didn't have to be fat to have been tormented in high school. Being exceptionally quiet and shy also sufficed. Most of the torment was from myself unfortunately. 

Interestingly enough, I was the guy some people in my grade expected to come to school one day with a gun. When I learned of that it only made it worse for me. 

I always think bitter thoughts when I think back to my high school days... So far it is still the worst time of my life and I wish I could erase it from my memory.


----------



## mejix (Mar 11, 2006)

i had a ssbbw teacher in 8th grade. kids called her evel knievel because when she got in the car she drove on two wheels. 

my older brother called me the midget for most of my childhood. not very creative of him. he was just an angry older sibling, and anyway im taller than him now. 

at some point early in grammar school kids often called me egghead. see "whats the biggest part of your body" thread for more info on that.


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes children can be cruel to anyone who is different, and they had 2 cute names for me: *Whale Belly* and *Suzy Bigfoot* because I was both tall and fat. Sometimes I was called Fatass, Hippo and Elephant, but not very often. I hated being the big tall fat girl in junior high school, and just wanted to hide, which was impossible at my size. Then in high school I made a virtue of necessity and began to embrace my size. I walked tall, smiled and looked people in the eye, and rarely got called nicknames anymore. I also became the stereotypical big tall fat witty girl who made people laugh, which gave me a modicum of popularity.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 11, 2006)

I didn't get picked on that much by kids my age.I got it more form those older than me.My(at the time) best friend's brother thought he would get to me by calling me Fat Albert(although my name is actually Allen...LOL).He thought of it as a great insult.Even back then I was fairly confident about my size so I surprised him 1 day when he called me that....he yelled Hey Fat Albert & I replied...Hey!Hey!Hey!...Can't hurt me with names that way!....He looked at me like I'd hit him with a rock.I smiled & started to laugh...soon my friends all joined in because they saw that I was happy to be me!...of course a lot of folks still call me BIG AL!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 11, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Incidentally, know that it's not only fat kids that get bedecked with cruel nicknames.



Exactly. I endured constant harrassment in school. Can't even post the vile names I was called.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh and when the Fat Boys came out with the human beat-box thing in the 80's, walking down the hall in high school seemed to inspire some kids to break out with their own rendition. That sound still makes my heart sink to this day. It's an auto-response that's just silly at this point, but I noticed recently it still happens.



This one made me laugh! Sorry, I'm older and hardly heard the Fat Boys, but it's an ironic and funny idea (which you make clear in the telling) of someone's heart sinking every time those beats start.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 11, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Typically Smashley or Smash-me. Ah, how clever they were.



Smashley seems fair as you do seem rather smashing. (Always gotta use "rather" with "smashing".)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 11, 2006)

dragorat said:


> ...of course a lot of folks still call me BIG AL!



I always wondered why certain guys named Al always seemed to be called "Big Al" so by the beginning of college I started calling my friend Big Al (even tho he wasn't big) and myself Big Russ (also not big) which eventually evolved to Large Russ. After awhile everyone was "Big...." and calling each other Big or Large, Huge or Enormous for variety. None of us were particularly big.


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Specific names don't really stand out in my memory, but I do remember one thing. There was this one group of boys who would chant " boom baba boom baba boom" anytime I walked by.  Hurt like hell.  Funny thing is, I found out years later that one of them had a huge crush on me. He's still an ass tho.


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 11, 2006)

Kids are cruel and evil! I tell my child this all the time(of course, letting him know that he isn't, just that kids can be so mean, so be prepared). Now that I've got that out of the way.
*Albino, snow white*,-I got this all through grade school, my hair was as white as paper.

*Ugly,skank, skag*, you name it, I hate school, and I have major residual issues from going to school,Everytime I have to go to the school for my son i just hate it!!!! I get stressed, and have a huge chip on my shoulder before I even get there. I feel like I want to kick everyones ass who is there.

*Thunder Thighs*- this one is the only fat one I can think of, and it was actually used by my compulsive obsessive dieter mother.

*Kong*- once a girl from one of my serving jobs used to call me this, and to this day i have fantasies about punishing that one!!!! Corporal punishment  I'm really tall, and at that time, I was actually 135lbs thinner then i am right now!!!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> He threw a basketball at my head or something one of those times. (He was probably secretly in love with me.. hehe.)


It's not a requirement that I throw a basketball at your head if I'm secretly in love with you, right? For one thing I don't have a basketball of my own, and then the whole concussion thing makes me uneasy.

School was not fun considering the social aspect of it. I had mole right next to my eyebrow (calling it a birthmark comforted me for some reason) until I had it removed in highschool. I didn't get picked on really bad compared to others, (being ignored was/is always a goal and I got pretty good at it) but I was never sure if it was because of the mole or just being really skinny. May sound weird to some people, but being a skinny guy was just as bad as being a fat one, sometimes worse. And for some people, my mole must've just blended in with my eyebrow. 
Anyhoo, I took a summer gym class (for obvious avoiding reasons) and one of the other kids took a dislike to me. He used to say 'ribbit, ribbit' when I was around, which I later learned was a jab at my very prominent adam's apple. So when my friends and I were screwing around hitting each other with mats, he decides to join in. It was pretty obvious he wanted to tackle me, so after a few misses he sets up to charge straight at me with the mat as his shield. I stepped aside at the last second and he rams headfirst into the wall of bleachers. I collapsed on the floor laughing.

Went to 3 proms, and didn't even care about going once,
--Littleghost


----------



## Ginger (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll add my two cents...

I went to a very small school, my graduating class had less than 40 kids. And to make matters worse, it was one of those schools where people never moved away, so we all grew up together, from kindergarten till graduation. Everyone knew everything about everyone. And I just happened to be the only fat chick...

The main ones were JellyRoll & Kathy Bates (ya, a little odd)
 

G


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 12, 2006)

Kids never called me names, but my dad was extremely mean to me calling me fat ass and the like. He had his own issues from being a fat child, and blessedly gave me his issues of an eating disorder.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 12, 2006)

The typical: fat, fatty. I remember this one teenaged boy tormented me when I was 6 or 7. He made up a whole song for me : "fat chubba wubba". It was usually adults in the neighborhood who were much more cruel than any child could be.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of my own classmates weren't too bad, although a couple boys by 8th grade were making sarcastic sexualized comments. (Trust me, voice tone was really nasty) Things like voluptuous, and "If I said you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?" Not bad things in themselves if meant in a complimentary way, but these were not compliments. One of them also used to stand up in the back of the bus and yell "More than a handful's a waste," or "More than a mouthful's too much!" I didn't know til a few years later what he was talking about, lol! ( I developed a rather distinctive bustline early on, as well as being fat.)

Otherwise, a few names I got called included Blubber Butt, Thunder Thighs, and then there was a sing-songy way of saying: "Betty Confetti, Buffalo Betty." these were more prominent on the bus than in school itself. 

I was mostly able to concentrate on school and graduated near the top of my class. I won't say I never felt hurt, b/c I sometimes did, but I just learned to let it go. I had better things to do, and was too busy to waste time letting others keep me down.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 12, 2006)

I never had any as a kid, but I wasn't fat as a kid, just a little chunky. However, I did hang around with a girl in high school who was 6'1" and 300 lbs and the kids called her "gorilla". I felt so bad for her. 

Rosie


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Mar 12, 2006)

I got "Porkchop"! lol I can laugh now....lol


----------



## Aliena (Mar 13, 2006)

We are the WubbyTubbys!!:bow:


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Kids never called me names, but my dad was extremely mean to me calling me fat ass and the like. He had his own issues from being a fat child, and blessedly gave me his issues of an eating disorder.


yeah, come to think of it, i got a lot of grief and cruelty at home from my brother and father. Great, thanks!


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 13, 2006)

Hhahahaha, I was called some things, and somethings still, like Big Jim... which I do not mind. But I was only once called Twinky Boy by some jerk recently. He looked like one of those extreme punk rocker types, black hair, and probablly had so many weaknesses for him to think up such a lame nickname. I didn't even know the guy either, he just called me Twinky Boy for sitting in his seat in class, when he did not belong in that class in the first place! Teens and kids these days, I tell ya!


----------



## Janet (Mar 13, 2006)

Janet the Planet! 

Back then it was mortifying, but now I LIKE it!

Oh, and I had an inappropriate teacher in high school who liked to come up behind me and give me a bear hug, while shouting that I was "Softer than Charmin" or "Squeezably Soft". 

ugh,

Janet


----------



## ellyn (Mar 13, 2006)

> The main ones were JellyRoll & Kathy Bates (ya, a little odd)



OH I love Kathy Bates! I would have been flattered to be compared to her.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, this thread has been an eye opener... I know kids are cruel, but this has suprirsed me.

I was lucky (I guess) that I didn't start gaining weight to any significant degree until well into high school, and no one really made an issue of it (except a boyfriend). When I got glasses I got some nicknames, but I guess glasses are only funny for so long...

I wonder, with there being more kids these days, if things have changed any?

Brenda


----------



## Isa (Mar 15, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> .....I wonder, with there being more kids these days, if things have changed any?...



Honestly Brenda, I doubt it. Kids always tend to attack those that are different. Now add the negativity society places on being fat and it probably never will change. The only thing that could even remotely help would be everyone teaching their children tolerance for all, fat people included. 

It's a dream, but a nice one.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 15, 2006)

when i was in preschool (which is just about the only time i was teased openly about my size) i was called "fatty fatty boom boom" i believe it was a song? 

Oh yes, I got fatso a couple of times too.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 16, 2006)

I can only remember 3 but know there was lots more:
1,Bertha Butt
2,Moo girl
3,pound cake.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 16, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I can only remember 3 but know there was lots more:
> 1,Bertha Butt
> 2,Moo girl
> 3,pound cake.


RRRRRREEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEE..where have you been? I was just thinking about you today!

Sorry to hijack..had to say hi


----------



## butch (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been lurking at this site off and on for awhile-had to finally de-lurk and add my little bit to the discussion.

In elementary school I was called Butch (I was a big ole tomboy) and one kid called me Mrs. Santa Claus. I'd chase him around the bus claiming I was going to beat him up, but I never did.

In high school my friends called me Shamoo (we all had mean nicknames for each other) and the second grade slut. I got the slut nickname because I made out with a few boys in elementary school (nothing beyond kissing and 'doctor'-type games), and its funny that so many boys had crushes on me in elementary school. I think it was because by second grade I already had breasts, and was pretty tall for my age and also beacuse I liked 'boy' stuff like scary movies and sports. Why boys found a fat girl tomboy attractive then and not now is beyond me, though-

One funny thing about that Shamoo nickname-a friend told me once that one of her guy friends thought I had that nickname was because I was a fat white girl who wore a lot of black. I still don't remember where it came from, but my friends used to call it out to me in the halls at school, with an accent on the moo part, but it never really bothered me. It wasn't something they did loud enough to get others to notice, but something we did amongst the group. I did it to them with their nicknames as much as they did it to me.

Well, hope you enjoy the contribution.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Mar 17, 2006)

I hadn't realized how much I had blocked out from my childhood until I read this thread, but it's slowly coming back to me. What I remember now: 

1. An uncle calling me Shamoo. 
2. Here comes the bride...big, fat and wide. 
3. Kids bouncing up and down when I walked by them as if my walking was causing earth tremors. 
4. Where do you get your clothes? Columbus Tent and Awning? 
5. Kids joking in the summer time that I had better not jump into the pool because if I did all the water would splash out. 
6. Kids joking that people should watch out for me cause I could squash them. 
7. There was one kid in fourth grade who constantly tormented me with fatso and hippo and so on. I remember clearly one day my telling him that I was on a diet and that I was going to lose the weight and then he couldn't make fun of me anymore. Without missing a beat, he replied...Well then I'll just call you Skinny! LOL...This was an "a-ha" moment for me, when I realized that nothing I did or said could make anyone stop saying things about me if they wanted to, and that it was up to me to decide how to react to it. He and I actually became friends after that, and we ended up having a love/hate rivalry friendship wherein we both called each other names in an affectionate-sort-of-fourth-grade manner. 

Today, I still get looks and stares and such sometimes, and I just smile my big smile and hold my head up high, because I know my worth in this world, and it isn't dependent on their opinion of me.  

Interesting enough though, the kids who made fun of me were also the ones who made sure I was on their team when we played "Red Rover, Red Rover". They figured out I was strong enough to not only keep kids from breaking the line but also big enough to break through the other side's line. LOL


----------



## drizella70 (Mar 18, 2006)

I got Miss Piggy, piggy piggy, fatty fatty, sooo-eeee, and chubadub.


----------



## twinklebelle (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a cousin who called me Chubbles when I was growing up. I think he only called me that in the most affectionate of terms. uh huh....as nicknames go, it's not a bad one. 

I grew up in a small Christian school with some really cool people who were great friends. The only bad memory I have is a new guy in high school slapping a "wide load" sign on my back once. Ok, yeah, I'm still not laughing about that one. lol Of course, my other guy friends pretty much tried to beat the heck out of him. All in all, not too bad on the nicknames.


----------



## Lear (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as nick names go mine weren't too bad. 

Bear: don't know where this one came from, and I don't think anyone else remembers either.

Bomber: After a set of classes on profileing I was the only one with a bad one, I had the same profile as some famous bomber. this really freaked out my teacher 

Super Dave: given because of my affinity for bandanas with really long tails, being called dave annoyed me more than the name itself.

Wrath: the group I hung out with was used in an example of the 7 deadly sins, I was wrath for some reason. I'm actually slow to anger, unless you mess with my friends, but my vengence is swift and severe evidently...


----------



## toffeechick64 (Mar 19, 2006)

hmm ok, i was called fatty-booma-lattie**** buffalo butt oh yes me and my best friend Kim were called the butt sisters if anyone rembers the 70'song bertha butt i was bertha and kim was bathsheba the irony is that the guy that called us that was a cutie now he looks like 10 miles of bad road and me&Kim are hot fat chicks


----------



## 4honor (Mar 19, 2006)

Called me Elephant for years -- years I was SKINNY with BIG BOOBS. And I was 5'7" and 115 lbs at my heaviest through high school. 

I was called Fatty -- in grade school, cause I was the biggest of the kids in my class, not fat, but developed too soon.

I was called pregnant when I wasn't in my 20's by some stranger. That one hurt.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Mar 20, 2006)

Although I never had a fat related nickname growing up, my youngest sister had a nickname that to this day she will start a fight over if you call her it;

JellyBelly.

Personally, whenever I hear her nickname it always made me hungry.


----------



## bigboobsandbelly (Mar 20, 2006)

TINY:eat2:


----------



## thislittlepiggy (Mar 20, 2006)

This isn't really a nickname, but once when I was seated between two black kids on the school bus, someone called us an Oreo cookie with double stuff. I actually think that's kinda funny now, but at the time, not so much ...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 21, 2006)

My mom worked hard to find a name that noone could make fun of. Her name is Gladys sooo...she got it bad in school (Glad Ass..poor thing)

So try to find something that rhymes with *Diane*. Boy they tried to find something catchy..the only thing one genius came up with once is *Diane..as big as a Van*...LMAO. It was so stupid people laughed at him. Although I do remember at the time being struck with fear that people would catch on to it. Thank God that didn't happen.


----------

